
Prismo: Federated Alternative to Reddit in Ruby - phoe-krk
https://prismo.xyz/
======
phoe-krk
I am purposefully playing with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19686972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19686972)
. Prismo has already implemented basic ActivityPub support and it is possible
to get notified and comment on posts from other Fediverse instances.

Honestly, it is rather exciting to see all the AP-compatible projects pop out
now.

